# Oh no no no no no !!!!!



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Ok, I've been chilling over in the beginner forum and learning tons. in case you all havnt been over there and read my stuff, I have a 29 gallon w/ 8 fish. I didn't know any better at the time, but any who I'm workin through the nitrogen cycle. I looked at my fish tonight and I lost a guppy and then i realized that at least 2 of the the other fish have ich! So, luckily I have quICK cure on hand and I added that, turned off the filter. Hopefully this helps. Question is, is it goin to totally throw my whole cycle off? And, is there anything else I can do to speed up their recovery?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Are you sure it is ich?

It shouldn't do anything. I have used quick cure for a couple of times and it works great. No need to turn off your filter, but you do need to remove the carbon if you're using it. Be sure to use the quick cure like the instructions say and at least 3-4 days beyond the last visible sign.


----------



## joeyhatch11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Everything takes time. I've learned that dosing a tank with stuff only makes matters worse in some cases. If they infact have ich then dose for it and let the cycle continue. Is it going to hurt the cycle, who knows? I'd like to think that it may throw it off a bit but then again adding 8 fish to a tank that it's 100% cycled is never a good idea. How long has the tank been cycling? An how soon after the tank started up did you add the fish?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm fairly sure it's ich. 2 fish have white spots on their tail fins. One of my tetras and one of the Platys. NO visible signs on anyone else. The tank has been up for 13 days, I put the fish in on day three (like I said, I knew no better)


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

The bottle says to use maximum 3 days....so how can i use it 3 days beyond last visible sign?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

oh and what about testing the water while using the quick cure? will it mess with the results?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

3 days, water change and start over.


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

I used heat and salt to kill ich. I dont belive the cure will mess with the cycle or readings. check this page out for a better understanding Ich


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> 3 days, water change and start over.


I'm still fighting the ammonia, it's been around .25-.5 for two days so I've been doin pwc each day. Should I continue to do them, or hold off for 3 days. Sorry so many questions, i'm just making sure i'm clear


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

pjones said:


> I used heat and salt to kill ich. I dont belive the cure will mess with the cycle or readings. check this page out for a better understanding Ich


How much heat?


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

Mid to high 80's with an airstone running 24/7 and a dose of salt as per the package. Keep it going for 7 days then do a big water change at the end. Ran the gravel vac every other day to help get the "eggs" off the bottom. I lost a couple younger fish in the process, I wont tell you this is the best way of doing it, It is all a matter of whos opnion you wanna listen to. It has served me well in the past. If I had to do it again, I would do it the same way.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Those temps wont harm the fish?


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

It can, but I feel they will adapt better than dumping chemicals into the tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You need temps in the 87-88F range before you start doing anything. 85 stops reproduction and about 88 is where the temp will kil the protozoa. 

I believe in doing it the natural way as an effective method (used it once) and would never recommend against it. I also believe that if someone uses Quick Cure just once, the next time they have ich again they will be grabbing it instead of doing it the natural way. In every instance there were no visible signs of ich on my fish in only 3 days. It is that good!

If you need to do a pwc, then do it. Just re-dose with meds after. It should not affect how well the med works.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Here's what I would do:

#1 Continue dosing quick cure
#2 Remove carbon in the filter
#3 Turn the heater up to 83 Fahrenheit
#4 Dose aquarium salt, one dose only
#5 Wait it out. NO PWC's until the medication regimen is finished. Ammonia can chill until then.

Just my thoughts though.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks Gizmo. I will hold off on the water changes, since the ammonia is about .25 it should be alright for a day or two (I hope) I have the heater up full blast and tank is around 78 right now, I'm sure it will rise slowly because when I was learning how to work the darn thing I had it over 80 so I know it can go that high. I need to go get aquarium salt, but my little man is napping so it'll have to wait til later on


----------



## Wusker (Oct 5, 2011)

i just have to say summer i have been following your posts as im new also (just joined a few days ago) and find it calming to know im not alone in the mistakes ive realized ive made after i came to this forum. sounds like you and i have very similiar setups i have 10 gal with fish and my 30 gal is cycling now (thanks to these folks and the nitro cycle post i found) at one point a month ago i had 15 fish in two tanks and today ive got 1 tank cycling and the 10 gal has the last 3 remaining mohicans in it LOL. Anyways nice to know im not the only noob here trying to learn


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Wusker and Summer - 

It's a steep learning curve to be sure, but once you've gotten the hang of keeping an aquarium, you'll find you'll be out to learn even more out of curiosity. It's addicting, trust me. Especially when you start getting into having multiple tanks...we call it Multiple Tank Syndrome (MTS). Talk to Susan (susankat) if you'd like to know exactly how bad MTS can get

Keep in mind once your tank is established and everyone is healthy, that's when you'll be much more relaxed and able to really enjoy the tank for what it is - a microcosm over which we all get to exercise our god complexes to the fullest extent.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

there are the many ways to cure ich(as you have been told above) be sure that you don't have any live plants or fish that can't tolerate salt in your tank if you decide to use aquarium salt and heat, also be sure to keep the lights off of the tank(the parasites find hosts via sight) when you medicate. I hope things get better!


----------

